# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold  طريقة فك شفرة العنيد vodafone246 على الفريوس غولد

## jazouli89

*  
اهلا ومرحبا بكل اعضاء وزوار المنتدى  www.4gsmmaroc.com   
اليوم باذن الله سنتطرق الى كيفية فك شفرة العنيد VODAFONE246 
على الفريوس غولد   * *الجهاز مدعوم على بوكس الفريوس غولد:فك شفرة.تفليش................. 
المشكل فى عدم اكتمال البوت بكابل rj45  
والصورة توضح ذالك 
الكابل:GS102 
PACK3  * *  * *الحل 
عن طريق PINOUT  
PINOUT الجهاز    
كابل rj45  * * 
نقوم بتلحيم المسارات فى اماكنها  * * 
لا ننسى توصيل قطبى POWER SUPPLY  * *نضغط على DO JOB وبمجرد الضغط على باور الجهازتكون النتيجة 
وبسرعة فائقة*      * 
مبروك فتح الجهاز * ** *  *   **

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

